# Recommend me a new family car pls



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Guys,

So i bought a 07 B-class B200 in December. It has recently developed the CVT transmission fault. I've been told it will cost at least £1500 to fix. After a bit of research I've found out that i can, instead, have the ECU rebuilt and replaced which will probably work out to be about £500.

But this has kind of left me with a nasty taste in the mouth about the car and i want to trade it in. Our budget is about £11k (inc px for b-class which will probably be about £5k i'm hoping) and i have been lookng at Nissan qashai's *(Don't really like the look of it), VW Tiguan (Looks nice) and recently the Land Rover Free lander 2 (love the look).

Could any current owners of the above cars let me know of the experiences with them?

Alternatively I am open to other suggestions but whatever it is, it does need a good sized boot for the pram 

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

We have just (April) handed back our qashqai +2 and replaced it with a Tiguan blue motion DSG.

The qashqai was a great car but we had the 2.0 petrol cvt and it was thirsty as hell 23 mpg - compared to my RS which gets 25 lol. 3 years and nothing went wrong with it at all. Apart from the ludicrous fuel requirements.

The Tiguan is much much smaller and the boot is really small in comparison. However it's much more like a car than a SUV in terms of handling. Previously we had a Volvo xc90 and the qashqai qas smaller, and the Tiguan smaller again, however I really enjoy driving the Tiguan - especially in sport mode


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

We are in a similar position... The wife has an SLk and i have the TT and we are expecting our first child in September! We have a budget of around £12k (dont want to put anymore money after px'ing the slk)

So we were looking at the B class to replace the wifes SLK however everyone at work recommended the qashqui (non +2 as thats too big!) just as an upright car is better as a family car.

We went to our local car supermarket had a good look at a few similar cars all pretty ugly and big to what we are used to... But out of them the wife prefers the B class still!

I quite fancy the Honda CRV... But ruled the ford (whatever it was called!) and the tiguan as the boot is too small.

The other wildcards are The Q5 and X3 but they are probably a stretch for our budget.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey mate,

One thing I would say about the bclass is that it is a very bumpy ride. Especially in the back! Also be wary of the common cvt transmission fault. On the plus side the power steering is finger light.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats for the advise mate... The wife just likes her merc's! I have have always found them expensive to maintain (her c coupe diesel cost more in a year than my much older e46 M3!)

The qashqui has a great ride... A bit plasticy on the inside... But the latest model felt nicer... And in ntec trim has nice options (rear camera etc)

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

aquazi said:


> Thats for the advise mate... The wife just likes her merc's! I have have always found them expensive to maintain (her c coupe diesel cost more in a year than my much older e46 M3!)
> 
> The qashqui has a great ride... A bit plasticy on the inside... But the latest model felt nicer... And in ntec trim has nice options (rear camera etc)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


I do like the qasqai bit it is the interior and the horrible looking plastic bumpers that are putting me off!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Just sayin'.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...subaru-forester-sti-2-5-4-wheel-drive/4311800

8)


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

The missus definitely would veto that one mate!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The best large and practical familicar I have ever had is the VW Touareg.

If it's a bit over your budget, have you considered bying a newer second hand?

That is what I did (one year old), and that saved me a rather good amount - and I got a great car!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

We looked at a toureg they are nice but will be well above the op's budget...

When we last looked anything with reasonable milage (50k or under) started around £17k

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------

